# achatina varicosa and other giant african land snails for sale



## varicosa02 (May 14, 2012)

We breed and hand raised all specie of the achatina
snails for sale now, our snails are 100% diseases free, Our snails are never wild captured,we also have a lot of snails fresh eggs and Shells of all our specie available as well, so the different specie of Achatina Snails available are as
follows...
Achatina fulica
Achatina glutinosa
Achatina iredalei
Achatina immaculata
Archachatina marginata
Achatina achatina
Achatina varicosa,
Achatina reticulata,
Achatina panthera (brown form),
Achatina panthera (striped form),
Achatina albopicta,
Achatina stuhlmanni,
Achatina fulica rodatzi (albino shell),
Archachatina marginata ovum,
Archachatina marginata suturalis,
Archachatina puylaepti (albino body),
Archachatina degneri are available for sale now at reasonable prices including shipping if required, so we welcome all inquiries and we wish to inform all lovers of the Achatinas snails that we are able to sealed post and deliver your snails in a plastic snail tank at your home address and door steps if required to ensure the safe delivery and health of your snails at your home address and door steps worldwide in our well sealed plastic tank with a normal temp. of 26 degrees Celsius so your snails will get to your door steps in good health and safely. so contact us now directly at caracoles02<@>dot com for more information if interested for any specie now.


----------

